# Andy got clipped by a van - arallsopp



## arallsopp's wifey (7 Feb 2011)

Just to let you guys know and is in St Thomas's. hospital.
He says he is ok but shaken up and I can't get hold of anyone to get someone to him to make him feel better
who is around that area?

Evey


----------



## addictfreak (7 Feb 2011)

Hope its not to serious, and he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## gb155 (7 Feb 2011)

I know that Van like feeling 

Not good


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2011)

Hope he's back home soon, my regards to him.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Feb 2011)

Jeez Evey, sorry to hear that. All the best to him. Sorry, not in the smoke, so can't go (or I would be first there)


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2011)

I'm glad its not too serious and I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2011)

Not another. Pass our best wishes on for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MacB (7 Feb 2011)

keep us updated and tell him to get online with the details asap...oh, and how's the 'bike'?


----------



## Dayvo (7 Feb 2011)

OK, tell him I'll *BUY* his book, instead of waiting for it too come up for grabs free on here!  

Seriously, though, I hope he isn't too shaken and makes a quick recovery!


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Feb 2011)

We ought to *ping* some Londoners, see if anyone can get to see him?


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2011)

if i was in town tonight i would go in . is he an overnight stayer or not. can get the basics ( deodorant etc )to him later tomorrow if needed.


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2011)

I'm no where near, but all the best to you Andy.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Feb 2011)

Sincere hopes for a speedy recovery. Best regards Andy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2011)

All the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## redjedi (7 Feb 2011)

Get well soon Andy. 

I can't get there tonight but can drop by tomorrow after work if he needs anything and he is still there.


----------



## martint235 (7 Feb 2011)

Hope he's ok. I can go in tomorrow to see him if he's an overnighter. I work just round the corner.


----------



## her_welshness (7 Feb 2011)

Oh bloody hell I just saw this on FB - any updates Evey?


----------



## psmiffy (7 Feb 2011)

Bad luck - Hope the damage is not to bad - Get well soon


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2011)

I hope he quickly recovers ... how are you as well?


----------



## buggi (7 Feb 2011)

get well sooooooon Andy


----------



## arallsopp's wifey (7 Feb 2011)

thanks you guys, think he is out of there tonight, and has a mate with him, so will let you know when he is home xo


----------



## gaz (7 Feb 2011)

Andy, get well soon.
As you can see, many of us londoners are here for you if you need us. Drop us a bell and we will be with you shortly.


----------



## StuAff (7 Feb 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## mcshroom (7 Feb 2011)

Get well soon Andy


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2011)

Best wishes Andy. Heal quickly.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Feb 2011)

Jesus, just read this.

If he's still in there tomorrow I'll pop in the daytime to see him.
Evey, do you know if he's in there tomorrow?


----------



## semislickstick (8 Feb 2011)

Ouch. Hope you are feeling better soon Andy. What will the FNRttC do with out you as chief camera man?


----------



## arallsopp (8 Feb 2011)

Is early.
Got home by 1:07:06
Hello.
Bed.


(Love you all).


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Is early.
> Got home by 1:07:06
> Hello.
> Bed.
> ...



It's good to see this...I think I would rather get lost in the middle of nowhere than wonder what could be up with you my friend.
Good to see this. Now I'll be able to swallow my coffee...

And well done ComedyPilot for flagging this up. Thanks.


----------



## martint235 (8 Feb 2011)

Good to hear you're home Andy. Hope any injuries you have heal and you're back out on the 'bent with us soon.


----------



## Banjo (8 Feb 2011)

Best wishes Andy hope your back on the road quickly.


----------



## PBancroft (8 Feb 2011)

Hope you are not too damaged and back up and at 'em soon. I'm trusting the van driver stopped?


----------



## arallsopp's wifey (8 Feb 2011)

andy is home knee trauma, grAZING AND SHOCK, BUT HOME AND SAFE. tHANKS ALL FOR SUPPORT AND BEST WISHES  XO
OPS CAPS LOCK!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2011)

Heal fast mate, and keep smiling.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Feb 2011)

Speedy recovery, Andy,
I work near to the hospital so thought for a moment that I would have an excuse to nip out!


----------



## theclaud (8 Feb 2011)

So glad to hear you're home and safe, Andy.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2011)

Take it easy Andy. Hopefully you didn't fall into the pond


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Feb 2011)

crikey! Shocking stuff! If you need anything let me know.

Does the bike need retrieving?


----------



## MacB (8 Feb 2011)

Knee trauma, that is terrible, so many of us had our fingers crossed that it would have been significant facial damage requiring reconstructive surgery. Any decent plastic surgeon would have taken one look at the 'before' pictures and thought, no way, I can't put him back together looking like that, thus doing us all a favour. But, as long as he's safe and sound, we'll grin and bear it.


----------



## slugonabike (8 Feb 2011)

Sorry to hear about this and *very* glad that it wasn't worse. Get well soon.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Feb 2011)

Glad you're well enough to be out of the hospital. Hope you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## downfader (8 Feb 2011)

Just read this, hope you heal up fast!!


----------



## her_welshness (8 Feb 2011)

[quote name='arallsopp's wifey' timestamp='1297148930' post='1556602']
andy is home knee trauma, grAZING AND SHOCK, BUT HOME AND SAFE. tHANKS ALL FOR SUPPORT AND BEST WISHES  XO
OPS CAPS LOCK!
[/quote]

Beyond relieved that he is home with you Evey. If he tries to go to work I will personally cycle down to Bromley land and barricade the front door!


----------



## HaloJ (8 Feb 2011)

Cripes! Glad to here you're ok and home.


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2011)

I'm glad it wasn't serious enough for an overnighter; I hope you recover 100% soon too!


----------



## eldudino (8 Feb 2011)

Glad you're home and (we think) ok.


----------



## Martok (8 Feb 2011)

Blimey!






Glad you're home and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Simba (8 Feb 2011)

Get well soon, hope there is no permanent damage. Did you or anyone get the Reg plate?


----------



## magnatom (8 Feb 2011)

Really sorry to hear about this. Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Ravenbait (8 Feb 2011)

Awww. Does this mean you don't have an excuse for the bionic legs so we all have to refer to you as Arall "Steve Austin" Sopp?

Sam (glad to hear you're home safe)


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Feb 2011)

All the best for a quick recovery!


----------



## TimO (8 Feb 2011)

Bugger, only just seen this, so a bit late to pop into St Thomas's and see you!

Hope everything is getting sorted, and nothing too permanently damaging has happened to either you or your bike.


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Feb 2011)

Best of luck for a quick recovery Andy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Feb 2011)

Yikes!!!

Just seing whats been happening of late and see this, oh dear, Andy!!

Sincerely hope you are well and speedy recovery!


----------



## moralcrusader (8 Feb 2011)

Nice to see that you are back at home. Hoping your recovery will be swift.


----------



## lit (8 Feb 2011)

Hope you recover quickly arallsopp, not a nice thing to happen.


----------



## benborp (8 Feb 2011)

Take it easy Andy (I'm assuming, while you have the chance), and have a swift recovery.


----------



## topcat1 (8 Feb 2011)

Andy got clipped by a van, not good

get loads of rest Andy you'll be back in no time


----------



## gazmercer (8 Feb 2011)

Get well soon!!

Only just spotted this with it being mentioned in my "Wipeout" thread.

Think the forum needs a Hospital sub forum


----------



## arallsopp (8 Feb 2011)

Evenin' all.
Thanks for all your kind words. Evey's been recounting this thread to me, and its great to be here in the flesh to express our gratitude.
Scribing this from my couch in the shallow pool of lucidity between the rise of feeling in my leg and the descending curtain of chemical relief.
Its a 10 minute window, so I'll be brief.
Was turning onto Vauxhall Cross, coming from Nine Elms. On light change, self and a white van entered junction, he to my left, I in rightmost lane. As we turned, I heard his engine way too close, then contact.
No chance to recover, so dumped on my side. Up and at the driver, until I realised he was as shook up as me, then to the side of the road.
Then blurs. Two kind ladies from the car behind. BoJo on a bike. Medical student. An ambulance. Leg splint. Xrays. Driver still on scene. Police taking my bike (the Furai luckily. Poor van would not have survived a collision with BOB Panzerfiets), hospital, home.
Fracture clinic tomorrow. bah!



Police said bike was bent out of shape, and the bars were mangled and bent back facing the wrong way. This could be serious, or more likely the first time they've seen a recumbent .


----------



## joebingo (8 Feb 2011)

Just saw this on here - hope you feel better soon Andy.

Edit after your update:
Sounds pretty nasty mate, hope your leg isn't too bad and won't take too long to heal.


----------



## User10571 (8 Feb 2011)

arallsopp said:


> ...or more likely the first time they've seen a recumbent .





Pleased to hear you are (relatively) intact.

Heal swiftly.

J


----------



## ttcycle (8 Feb 2011)

Bloody hell Andy...I'm glad you're ok - take it easy and hope you recover soon and get back into the saddle. I hope that the bike is not too badly affected but in the scheme of things and at this stage- not to worry too much.

If you or Evey need anything- let me know and I'll pop by.

At least you'll have lots of fuss time with the family and an easier pace of life for a little while- hope the fracture clinic trip goes well!


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (8 Feb 2011)

Hope you're okay, and that there's good-ish news from the fracture clinic tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2011)

Popped in to see the patient on my way home from work.. lazy bugger was just lying there. Didn't even get up to make me a cuppa





.. nice to see he wasn't too badly damaged.



and is in a chipper mood like the Andy we all know..


----------



## zigzag (8 Feb 2011)

wow, just saw this.. and it was a relief to read further on that there's nothing (too) serious. recover soon - see you on the road!


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Feb 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Police said bike was bent out of shape, and the bars were mangled and bent back facing the wrong way. This could be serious, or more likely the first time they've seen a recumbent .



Heh!

Good luck with the clinic, fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Feb 2011)

Hope you're OK Andy, and that you & the bike heal quickly.


----------



## Davidc (8 Feb 2011)

Bu99er the bike - the important thing is that you're OK.

Look forward to reading more of your tales of the road on a bike once you're back to health again. Hope CTC or whoever handles it for you get the bike replaced OK.

Best wishes from ciderland.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Feb 2011)

Late to this but ...


1	shocked



< < yeah - the BIG EEK ! THAT shocked !

2	relieved






Speedy recovery, Andy and I'm sure your family - and the CC family - will help you get well as quickly as is possible.

If not, the CC fraternity/ sorority will drive you so nuts, you'll be driven up and out !






Take care and don't rush the recovery.


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2011)

Yikes!

Important question: are the zip ties all alright?



Get well soon. Or write another book. Or preferably, both.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2011)

Ruddy heck - just seen this.
We have a new delivery of releasable zip ties at work, if it's not good news on the fracture front 

Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2011)

Ouch!!- sounds pretty scary. Only just seen this and wishing you all the best and hopefully a swift recovery.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Feb 2011)

Get well soon.


----------



## StuAff (8 Feb 2011)

Good news, hoping you and the bike make a full and swift recovery.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Feb 2011)

Ouch! Glad to see you're still posting, Andy! I hope the fracture clinic isn't too bad and GWS.

Oh, and I could certainly help add to the CC zip ties donation!


----------



## johnr (9 Feb 2011)

+1 to all the above


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2011)

Just checking on the patient. OK? 
Good.
Laters.


----------



## Origamist (9 Feb 2011)

Sorry to hear about this Andy. Hope you're on the mend and look forward to riding with you soon.


----------



## MacB (9 Feb 2011)

Origamist said:


> Sorry to hear about this Andy. Hope you're on the mend and look forward to riding with you soon.



better make it a tandem then and with you at the front....just saying like


----------



## Crackle (9 Feb 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## slugonabike (9 Feb 2011)

Here's hoping that all goes well at the clinic today.


----------



## semislickstick (9 Feb 2011)

arallsopp said:


> BoJo on a bike.



BoJo, were you hallucinating or is that a London term now for Posh oaf on a bike?


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2011)

semislickstick said:


> BoJo, were you hallucinating or is that a London term now for Posh oaf on a bike?



Andy's way of saying that his ride was a 'right mare'


----------



## goo_mason (9 Feb 2011)

Glad to read that you're OK and on the mend, Andy.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Feb 2011)

slugonabike said:


> Here's hoping that all goes well at the clinic today.



Just make sure you go the the _right _clininc!


----------



## snapper_37 (9 Feb 2011)

Just read this. All the best for a speedy recovery Andy.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Feb 2011)

Sincere thanks for your continued words and good wishes.
I managed to get myself upright for the first time today. Getting the hang of crutches and even made it to the back garden to watch Ted and Darcey play in the afternoon sun. Very good for the soul.
At the moment, I have all the elegance of a giraffe trying to trackstand, but its good to be able to move about under my own steam.
Fracture clinic don't want (can't take) me until next week, so won't know the damage until Weds 16th. Am a lot stiffer today, and the bruises are starting to colour up nicely.
Bit worried that leg seems to have locked up, and will have a squizz at the xrays myself later on.
Now idly beginning to wonder what the process is for sorting / starting legals. Am thinking there is cctv on the junction of Nine Elms Lane and A3036 (Wandsworth Road). No real recollection of anything before the event. 
Andy.


----------



## her_welshness (9 Feb 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Sincere thanks for your continued words and good wishes.
> I managed to get myself upright for the first time today. Getting the hang of crutches and even made it to the back garden to watch Ted and Darcey play in the afternoon sun. Very good for the soul.
> At the moment, I have all the elegance of a giraffe trying to trackstand, but its good to be able to move about under my own steam.
> Fracture clinic don't want (can't take) me until next week, so won't know the damage until Weds 16th. Am a lot stiffer today, and the bruises are starting to colour up nicely.
> ...



YHPM.


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Feb 2011)

Did the van not stop?













Welcome to the United Kingdom of ME


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2011)

Glad you're ok-ish Andy - hope it goes well at the quacks.


----------



## Coco (9 Feb 2011)

Just spotted this. Hope you get well soon and back on the bike.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Feb 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> Did the van not stop?


Oh, he stopped.
By all accounts he was quite shook up too. Either by the smidsy, or the enraged cyclist suddenly hopping towards him. Ra ra ra slump, goes Andy.
The cctv would give me the key 5 seconds back, let me see who was where when the lights changed, who held what line as we turned.
If there are lessons to be learnt, I want to be sure I get access to the course materials. If this was avoidable, I don't plan to subscribe to a repeat performance.
If it wasn't avoidable, well... that's maybe another thing.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Feb 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> Did the van not stop?


Oh, he stopped.
By all accounts he was quite shook up too. Either by the smidsy, or the enraged cyclist suddenly hopping towards him. Ra ra ra slump, goes Andy.
The cctv would give me the key 5 seconds back, let me see who was where when the lights changed, who held what line as we turned.
If there are lessons to be learnt, I want to be sure I get access to the course materials. If this was avoidable, I don't plan to subscribe to a repeat performance.
If it wasn't avoidable, well... that's maybe another thing.


----------



## Origamist (9 Feb 2011)

TFL have a camera at Vauxhall Cross, but I don't think it covers the Nine Elms junction - where you were taken down. That said, given the proximity of the MI6 building, there should be a lot of CCTV (unless I've been watching too many episodes of _Spooks_).


----------



## TVC (9 Feb 2011)

Glad to see you posting in one piece.... Is there another book in this?






With regard to the legals, here is my advice following my car kissing exercise a couple of years back. Get a personal injury lawyer on board asap, best through personal recommendation or CTC etc. Important also to start a pain diary recording both your physical and emotional symptoms with pain scoring. Photograph your injuries as evidence, and make sure you hang on to all the clothing and accessories you had with you at the time. Get receipts for taxis etc for visits to the hospital and any expenses incurred as a result of your injuries, as these can also be claimed.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2011)

Glad you are moving.

Get photo's of the junction (when you are able) and do it with traffic on, indicating positions.

For bruising, go get some Hirudoid cream or gel - it's very very good for dispersing bruises very fast. It's the replacement for Lasonil. I used Hirudoid stuff after my accident on hip, shoulder and arm bruising - works a treat.

Do gentle exercises to keep moving.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Feb 2011)

Morning Andy, I'll do your gentle exercises for you. You just put your feet up (you got a choice yet?) and take it easy. 
Do you think you might get charged with Furaious Cycling?


----------



## her_welshness (10 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Morning Andy, I'll do your gentle exercises for you. You just put your feet up (you got a choice yet?) and take it easy.
> Do you think you might get charged with Furaious Cycling?



You know M, that you have the most amazing ability for at least some of your phrasings to go completely over my head? Congratulations!


----------



## PhunkPilot (10 Feb 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Feb 2011)

her_welshness said:


> You know M, that you have the most amazing ability for at least some of your phrasings to go completely over my head? Congratulations!



Dewey-eyed words from my favourite welshness...


----------



## Amanda P (10 Feb 2011)

arallsopp said:


> The cctv would give me the key 5 seconds back



A weird feeling, isn't it, having lost the memory of the critical moment?

Having been away, only just caught up with this. Take it easy and get back to normal soon.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Feb 2011)

Courtesy of this afternoon's momentary relief from the brace, now with pics.

I am your amazing technicolor dream man.













Edit - in light of MacB's post, now sanitised. If you're desperate for all the cheeky action, go hunt my flickr set


----------



## MacB (10 Feb 2011)

oh mate, you know that, despite the bruising, those pictures are going to make it onto some peoples hard drives....just a bit too cheeky

glad you're up and about....how's the bike by the way?


----------



## HLaB (10 Feb 2011)

Somebody has been busy with the yelow felt tip pen on those pics 


When I had my off strangely enough there was no bruising for a few days and I could barely move my legs, then the bruises came out and I could move better; its hopefully a sign of recovery. 

Here's wishing for a speedy recovery!


----------



## arallsopp (10 Feb 2011)

Feeling a bit more mobile today, so hoping you're right HLaB. Going to have to have words with Teddy about using me as a canvas, of course. Doctors don't trust me with anything sharper than a crayon, but looks like he's creeping in at night and doing the dirty under the splint.

Actually, talking of the dirty, that is EXACTLY the colour of young Darcey's recent contributions.   

I think easing the brace let the bruising out, so I'm hoping its a quick flush then gone. It definitely hurts less than it did yesterday, so that's got to be a good thing.



Must go see the bike soon. Feels a bit odd shuffling to kitchen and finding an empty shelf.

Edit - why did I think HLaB was Abs? Durrr. Apologies (to Abs)


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2011)

Some cracking colours there - get some of that cream on them.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2011)

I hadn't appreciated the 'where' until I saw the Flickr set. 

I used to come up Nine Elms Road and head for the Elephant. Pulling away from the traffic lights near the Brunswick club was a bit worrying - you just had to accellerate away as quickly as possible.


----------



## slugonabike (11 Feb 2011)

Glad that you're feeling a bit more comfortable, here's hoping you recover apace.


----------



## CharlieB (11 Feb 2011)

With my best wishes and hopes that you're up and more mobile soon, Andy.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Feb 2011)

Morning Andy!


----------



## redjedi (11 Feb 2011)

There's a side of you I'd thought hoped I'd never see.

Although liking the t-shirt tucked into the pants look


----------



## saoirse50 (11 Feb 2011)

Only just found out about this= ouch! Poor you! Wish my legs were that long and slim- although glad they are not that battered (not at the moment anyway- I do recognise that lovely shade of purple suffused with blue interspersed with emerging tones of yellow and orange).
Healing thoughts floating Bromleywards from SE23 (shouldn't take long).


----------



## Aperitif (12 Feb 2011)

Evening Andy. Any news? Feeling better? Changed your pants yet?  The forum expresses concern...:


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Feb 2011)

Muscle?

I've seen more meat on a sparrow's kneecap!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2011)

I saw him today... his house full of kids and parents for Ted's birthday...Evey sure knows how to throw a party..






He's up on his feet albeit with a pair of crutches and has more hair on his head then a 60's hippy.. but he's in good form.
He's back to the fracture clinic next week


----------



## Aperitif (13 Feb 2011)

Evening Andy. Crap singing.."Row row row...." I can hear it from here.


----------



## arallsopp (14 Feb 2011)

(wonders whether he pocket dialed Ape last night... That was the song of the bath for the evening, so if not, oddly prescient. )

Today I have mostly learnt that painkillers + frustration + ted's new Islabike do not make for a nice morning after. It seems recumbent riding does little to prepare the arms and palms for chasing Ted back and forth on crutches whilst he learnt to ride his first pedal bike. Was nice to be outside, but now the meds have dipped I realise that my hands, shoulders and arms also hurt like bugg3ry. 

On plus side, Ted's going great guns. I've been looking forward to this day since I was about 15. Visualising a little boy wobbling along the pavement with my hand on his saddle and the sun in his hair. Preminiscence, I guess is the word 

I'm not sure I was on crutches when I saw it in my mind's eye, but the reality is so much better than the dream it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Telemark (14 Feb 2011)

awwww ... lovely! Congratulations to your wee cyclist  
(and glad to hear you are already hobbling again!)

T


----------



## ttcycle (14 Feb 2011)

Oh Andy that's beautiful, slightly melancholic but beautiful.

Take it easy - have you tried padding out the tops of the crutches with padding and more bandages?

You were missed on Sunday.
If I was closer, I'd pop by- too unfit to cycle and too broke to train it.
Sending you hugs virtually instead- I know not quite the same.

Get well soon and hope the fracture clinic sees you soon and they have useful things to say.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Feb 2011)

Morning Andy. Any news from the menders? Still taking it quietly I hope.


----------



## arallsopp (24 Feb 2011)

Afternoon all.

I got my bike back today!

I was going to wait until I was mobile enough to collect it, but was fortunate to have use of somebody else's Legg.

Its good to see her again. A little rusty and evidently upset with me for letting her sit outside for so long. Looks intact, with visible damage seemingly limited to replaceable extremities (bar end shifters, lights, GPS mount, etc).

Going to have a closer look later on to see if there's any hidden woes. Main concerns will be risk of delamination in the carbon. (Seat, cranks, boom, etc).

The bar ends are in a trajectory that sees them slam the seat if the bike is laid down unexpectedly, and the visible damage says I slid a fair distance on the left one. The seat is replaceable, so not all bad. The boom and cranks can be swapped out if need be. They look ok at the moment, but floating out front are vulnerable to big forces in unexpected directions. 

All manufacturers seem to say "if you hit carbon, replace it" but I'm hoping this is more about them covering their @rses than mine.

Ah... Its good to have her back.

Of course, now we'll need a new home for Ted's islabike. "Oy Ted! You're in my spot."

Andy.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

Good to hear you got it back and that fingers crossed it's only superficial damage.
Might pop by for a cuppa with littlun tomorrow to cast my beady eye over it..


----------



## her_welshness (24 Feb 2011)

It's all rather lovely to hear about the bike, but how are you, more importantly?! Has there been more news from the police/CCTV etc?


----------



## gaz (24 Feb 2011)

Good to hear you got the bike back.
But as others have said, how are you?


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Good to hear you got it back and that fingers crossed it's only superficial damage.
> Might pop by for a cuppa with littlun tomorrow to cast my beady eye over it..



Don't do it! The bike has grime on it!





Myself and Andy popped over this afternoon narrowly missing seeing Mr Legg. Lovely cups of tea, good conversation, heart melting smiles from Darcey, Andy (arallsopp) doing a great Beaker (The Muppets) impression with his hair and Andy (Martok) jumping on the trampoline with Ted being some of the highlights. All in all a great 40.5 mile round trip in quite wonderful weather.

Get well soon!

Abs


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Feb 2011)

I think that bike's in the perfect state for Ian to conduct a cleaning masterclass on it..........


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I think that bike's in the perfect state for Ian to conduct a cleaning masterclass on it..........




That's just what we said to Mr Allsopp.


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2011)

Glad to hear there's some positive news Andy. Carbon + crashes....hmmm. I have some knowledge of this, and not just from er, personal experience- the other week at my LBS, I went to an evening seminar, and one of the guys did a talk about carbon care- and what happens when it goes wrong (there were several rather frightening examples of damage, including sadly on one of my fellow attendees' bikes..!!). As my Italian lovely demonstrates, it's not papier mache & can handle minor impacts OK (first day I had it it fell over, put a teeny dent in the top tube), especially if the rider gets in the way! Unfortunately, it's not always visible to the naked eye. I'd strongly recommend getting it thoroughly checked over by a professional, and if in doubt, get the affected bits replaced anyway.

+1 for getting Captain Clean on the case. It'll keep him happy!


----------



## arallsopp (25 Feb 2011)

Evening all, still waiting on the police to see what gives.

The driver's statement explains how he followed me onto the junction but didn't see me, and my statement explains how he narrowly passed by my head, hit my left hand as he closed on the inside, then contacted my leg toppling me from the bike. 

It was good to see friends today. I've not made it more than half way towards the local shops as yet, and am watching the weather turn nice with some frustration. I'm getting more adept with the crutches, but can't say I like being stuck indoors, nor that I'm coping with it all that well. Visitors make it all the better, even if they do go on about the nice riding conditions 

I'll be on crutches and brace for a couple of weeks yet, and am waiting on ligaments and MRI scans. Work are sending me to the states for 10 days on Sunday, which should be fun. From what I've seen before, nobody walks there anyway.

Dell was very helpful in delivering the bike. From the difficulties encountered, I'd say _delivery_ as in obstetrics, not post. A good rummage around the various yards and gate keepers of Kennington saw a great result.

The house feels complete again.


----------

